# Are my female guppies pregnant?



## ramon82 (Oct 20, 2009)

Are my female guppies pregnant?

Guppy pregnant? - YouTube

If so, for how long shall I keep her in the breeder box?


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Yes, she for sure is  You can keep her there until she has them as long as you keep the water clean and don't leave her somewhere where the water will get cold.


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! What about the one swimming at the base of the tank with the males?? she looks pregnant too!


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

If females are in a tank with males they will most likely always be pregnant. As soon as they have some fry, they will fill up with more


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Since I ve posted this thread I had a lof of activity going on in my tank, but unfortunately not very nice things happened  I had two guppies give birth in the breeder box and almost all fry died except for 3 or 4. Now I have this strange problem which I cant get hold of.

See this photo: http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/4400/imag0553h.jpg

I ve seen this guppy in her last minutes. Her belly was looking whitish in pink and when she died I noticed that her belly was almost punctured! in fact when I squeezed it a bit, her internals popped out....its the second death in two days (

Any help is greatly appreciated.

PS: I found both male and female dead, but the male had no sign of this problem


----------

